# UCMD's gear



## Ucmd (Dec 25, 2013)

240mm Takagi Honyaki Gyuto.JPG


----------



## Ucmd (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Ucmd (Jan 18, 2015)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Ucmd (Jan 18, 2015)

hmm, trying to post my gear. the hattori kd is an amazing knife bt i love them all and rotate each week.


----------



## James (Jan 18, 2015)

How about some IDs? I can only recognize the KD, Takeda and Misono carbon


----------



## ramenlegend (Jan 18, 2015)

oh the elusive KD... great looking kit! are those all 270's or 240's? I'm going to guess that the far right is DT itk and then a shigefusa to its left.


----------



## Ucmd (Jan 18, 2015)

Miso, kd,Singatirin, takeda, kono, Kato, shig, devin....all 270.


----------



## Ucmd (Jan 18, 2015)

The Singatirin is an amazing knife.


----------



## cheflarge (Jan 19, 2015)

Glad you like it. I REALLY did not want to sell it, however, I saw how determined you were to get one and thought; why not. This is most certainly one of, if not the, best knives I have ever used. Don't use the 270's much anymore, so I figured why not help a fellow knife nut out. ENJOY!!! cool:


----------



## CoqaVin (Jan 19, 2015)

how is the stickage on that Singatirin? looks like a close to mirror polish......


----------



## Ucmd (Jan 19, 2015)

Stick age not bad at all.


----------



## CoqaVin (Jan 19, 2015)

UCMD, why were the Singinatrin's discontinued, and what steel are they made from, couldn't find an answer on JNS


----------



## chinacats (Jan 19, 2015)

CoqaVin said:


> UCMD, why were the Singinatrin's discontinued, and what steel are they made from, couldn't find an answer on JNS



V-2 steel. I seem to remember hearing that the people making the knives weren't making enough money on them for it to be profitable. I completely regret selling mine.


----------



## Ucmd (Jan 19, 2015)

Not sure about v2 steel. Agree with rest of above. I can tell that it holds an edge amazingly well. Touched up the knife a bit when I first got it and it has mowed down a ton a veggies with no dulling. I own an ittosai 30 wa Honyaki that is amazing but at the price it is a bit of a drawer queen. The singinatrin feel the same but at a fraction of the price.


----------



## KimBronnum (Jan 21, 2015)

It is v2 steel &#128512;


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 21, 2015)

chinacats said:


> V-2 steel. I seem to remember hearing that the people making the knives weren't making enough money on them for it to be profitable. I completely regret selling mine.



Same.


----------

